# Discus and plants



## Jamjumba (Aug 6, 2012)

I have a 45g high tank here are my questions 
1. Can I have discus 
2.what kind of biotope can I have (don't rally want aamazon something with only rocks and some plants and minimal driftwood) 
3. How many discus can I have and I'd like some shoveling fish that look colorful with them 
4. What are some large leafy nice plants that only need light fertilizer with gravel over it and some supplement 
5.can I feed them a good amounting bloodworms w/o it being expensive? 
I have been changing my tanks around and I'd like this one to be beautiful in a way that doesn't ever want me to change it Thank you


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

sorry I won't answer all questions , but yes you could keep them in your tank.Please,please research this special and very delicate fishes particular requirements. I mean requirements(things this fish NEED ,not just like).If you've been successful with other tanks,and willing to give them what they need then enjoy!I have 3 in my 180.They are fantastic ,but do have special requirements(they have no ,0 ,zero tolerance for less than almost perfect water within there paremeters.)Know as king of freshwater fish.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

you can keep them in that tank for a few months, max.

I use 45 talls to grow them out to around the 2" mark then they go to larger 100g+ tanks to finish growing, If you have a much larger tank they will need that within the first 3 months of getting them.

Plants are NOT part of a discus' biotope they reside in the sunken timber parts of the amazon river, some plants are present but wood is their main hardscape in their world.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

Don't acquire discus unless you have at least a 75 ready to go. A 45 just ain't gonna make it. And resign yourself to weekly if not bi-weekly water changes. There are lots of great books about discus available. Check out the old TFH Jack Wattley book, my favorite.


----------

